# Öffnen einer Internetseite aus einem Java-Programm



## jorgeHX (25. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will etwas ganz banales machen und zwar eine feste Adresse z.b. http://www.google.de aus einem Infofenster öffnen.


```
int result = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(Frame.myFrame,
                                    "Möchten Sie die Googleseite öffnen?"
                                    , "Himweis!",
                                               JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE);


    if (result == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION) {
      try{

        Socket sock = new Socket("http://www.google.de",80);
        OutputStream out = sock.getOutputStream();
        InputStream in = sock.getInputStream();

        String s = "GET /index.html" + " HTTP/1.0" + "\r\n\r\n";
        out.write(s.getBytes());

        int len;
        byte[] b = new byte[100];
      while ( (len = in.read(b)) != -1) {
        out.write(b, 0, len);
      }
      out.close();
      in.close();
      sock.close();
      System.exit(0);

    }
    catch(MalformedURLException e){
      System.err.println(e.toString());
      System.exit(1);
    }
    catch(IOException e){
      System.err.println(e.toString());
      System.exit(1);
    }

    }
    else{
      System.exit(0);
    }
```



Wenn ich das mache, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass er http://www.google.de nicht kennt...

Was muss ich ändern? 
Danke schon jetzt für die Hilfe,
JP


----------



## flashray (25. August 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

wie wärs damit:

```
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Example {

	public Example() {
		int result = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null,
				"Möchten Sie die Googleseite öffnen?", "Himweis!",
				JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE);

		if (result == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION)
			open();
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Example();
	}

	public void open() {
		try {
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec(
					"rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler "
							+ "http://www.google.de");
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ginge auch so:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class OpenWebSiteExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        new ProcessBuilder(new String[] { "cmd", "/c", "start",
                "http://www.google.de" }).start();
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

